# Picking a Style



## Kavrae (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello all, I thought this might be a good place to learn a few things.  Well, here's the deal; I spent a few months in a Yaun Wha Ryu class in college and really liked it.  Unfortunately, I had quit do to moving.  Since there aren't many options where I live and my free time is unpredictable at best, I thought I could try teaching myself something.  I know it won't be anywhere near as good as if I had a teacher, but it's what I've got.  What I need here, is a recommendation of a good style that could fit my needs.

---------------------------------------------------------------
It needs to be a style that can be self-taught to a decent degree.  I'm trying to find someone to learn with me, but chances are I won't have a partner for most of it.  I prefer defensive styles that focus on counters and manipulation rather than force. _(excelled at those techniques in Yaun Wha Ryu more than anything else)_ 

 I also messed around with a Bo-staff for some time; with a few lessons in form and technique and about 6 months of practical application.  A style that can also incorporate a staff would be amazing.

One style I liked the look of was Southern Praying Mantis, but since I don't know much about it, I have no idea if it's what I"m looking for.

Oh, as for practicality; not important.  The way I see it, most martial arts, until learned to a ridiculous degree, won't give much advantage in a real fight.  Too many unpredictable variables.  This is mostly for exercise and fun.  

This was longer than I expected... so...any suggestions?


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't worry about "style" so much.  Visit schools around you.  Talk with students and the instructors.  Participate in a class.  Determine which school will meet your goals the best and which instructor you can see yourself spending many years learning from.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Kavrae said:


> Hello all, I thought this might be a good place to learn a few things.  Well, here's the deal; I spent a few months in a Yaun Wha Ryu class in college and really liked it.  Unfortunately, I had quit do to moving.  Since there aren't many options where I live and my free time is unpredictable at best, I thought I could try teaching myself something.  I know it won't be anywhere near as good as if I had a teacher, but it's what I've got.



This sort of question is asked a lot on MT.  I hate to say it, but I think that teaching yourself is about the last possible option, and it doesn't really matter what style you're talking about.  Is there NOTHING in the way of martial arts training near where you live?


----------



## Kavrae (Aug 18, 2010)

There is one class, but it's only offered at a time that I can't go and charges more than I can currently pay.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 18, 2010)

So I've only been teaching for about 10 years, I have never seen a self-taught martial artist of any quality, and I have seen many of them.  Your schedule is erratic, find an instructor who offers private lessons.  Where are you?  Perhaps there are instructors that you are unaware of in that area.

If none of the above options work out, if this is just for exercise and fun, do something else until you can move to where options are better.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 18, 2010)

Kavrae said:


> It needs to be a style that can be self-taught to a decent degree.


 
You don't need to go any further than this.  You will not success in this way.  You must find a teacher.  Otherwise, don't waste your time.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 18, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> You don't need to go any further than this. You will not success in this way. You must find a teacher. Otherwise, don't waste your time.


 
That's a harsh statement, but true.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 18, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> That's a harsh statement, but true.


 
This question comes up over and over here on the forums.  No point in beating around the bush.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd offer a suggestion; if you can't find a dojo, and you can't spare the time or money for private lessons from a qualified instructor, you might consider shelving the idea for now, but...

Consider getting in excellent physical condition.  It is not necessary to be in excellent shape to begin training in most martial arts, but it is always better if you are in good shape.  Pay attention to cardio and endurance.

Consider beginning a flexibility and stretching regimen.  This you *can* learn from books and videos, at least a lot of it.  And again, although you don't have to be super flexible or loose to begin training in most martial arts, it is great if you already are!

Consider alternatives to what you might think of as 'martial' arts.  Gymnastics, wrestling, and boxing are very useful tools to have in your toolbox when you begin training in nearly any martial art style.  Most eastern-style martial artists I know have a great deal of respect for a good boxer or wrestler.  A lot of those skills will transfer...


If you're active in a community organization like a church, ask around!  I've heard of lots of part-time martial arts instructions amongst pastors and others who have training and are willing to share it.

Do you have local gyms?  How about a community college nearby?  How about a retired boxer or golden gloves boxer who would be willing to tutor you in return for lawn mowing or something?  Get creative!

Anything but martial arts books and videos!  Those can be useful supplements, but very few people think you can become anything resembling proficient at martial arts by reading books and watching videos and trying to do it yourself.  Without feedback and correction from a qualified instructor, you just learn bad form and then reinforce it until it becomes hard to get rid of...IMHO.


----------



## Kavrae (Aug 18, 2010)

I understand.  It seems to be the general consensus that I should just wait until I can find a good instructor.  I think I'll do just that.  No use getting any bad habits stuck.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 19, 2010)

Kavrae said:


> I understand. It seems to be the general consensus that I should just wait until I can find a good instructor. I think I'll do just that. No use getting any bad habits stuck.


 
Smart move.  I cannot tell you how many folks come onto the boards here and extoll the benefits they are getting thru self-study with video.  They try and convince the membership here that they've got it all figured out and they don't want to listen to good advice.

I'd say you just earned a good bit of respect from the seasoned folks here in the forums for actually listening to the wisdom that is being shared with you.  Well done and best of luck in your journey.  I'm sure when you find a good instructor you will reap great benefits from your training.


----------



## MOB (Aug 19, 2010)

You can teach yourself. You don't need a style. While you are on your own condition your body,ie.do a half hour of calisthenics every other day. condition your hands,hit a bag,cement block ,wood block.etc. but when hitting something hard go soft light taps but many reps, knuckles, palms, back of hand, and both sides of hand, finger tips etc. Soft bags hit hard, but use all parts of your hand. Stand in the horse stance for long periods of time, keep your hands in a prayer position, then clap your hands together hard numerous times, slap your thighs, hit your pecs, tighten your throat and strike it,so on and so on.. You don't need a style! Get tough all else will follow....


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 19, 2010)

MOB said:


> You can teach yourself. You don't need a style. While you are on your own condition your body,ie.do a half hour of calisthenics every other day. condition your hands,hit a bag,cement block ,wood block.etc. but when hitting something hard go soft light taps but many reps, knuckles, palms, back of hand, and both sides of hand, finger tips etc. Soft bags hit hard, but use all parts of your hand. Stand in the horse stance for long periods of time, keep your hands in a prayer position, then clap your hands together hard numerous times, slap your thighs, hit your pecs, tighten your throat and strike it,so on and so on.. You don't need a style! Get tough all else will follow....


NO!

Do not attempt body hardening like this without the guidance of an instructor.  That is, unless you want to run a significant risk of doing serious and possibly permanent harm to yourself.  Even with an instructor, some traditional methods aren't really all that wise.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 19, 2010)

MOB said:


> You can teach yourself. You don't need a style. While you are on your own condition your body,ie.do a half hour of calisthenics every other day. condition your hands,hit a bag,cement block ,wood block.etc. but when hitting something hard go soft light taps but many reps, knuckles, palms, back of hand, and both sides of hand, finger tips etc. Soft bags hit hard, but use all parts of your hand. Stand in the horse stance for long periods of time, keep your hands in a prayer position, then clap your hands together hard numerous times, slap your thighs, hit your pecs, tighten your throat and strike it,so on and so on.. You don't need a style! Get tough all else will follow....


 

This is such bad advice, I almost think this person is a troll.

Even if none of the above actions cause you injury, it will do nothing to help you with martial arts.  You will be lucky to escape without damage and all you'll have to show for it is the mistaken belief that you are "tough."


----------



## MOB (Aug 21, 2010)

Conditioning yourself has nothing to do with martial arts????? It sounds like you train with pads, cup, mouthpiece,etc.. Misconception of tough??? Tough is tough period. Do you think because you study whatever it may be you have the upper hand over someone who has had no formal training??? Who's the troll?


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2010)

MOB said:


> Conditioning yourself has nothing to do with martial arts????? It sounds like you train with pads, cup, mouthpiece,etc.. Misconception of tough??? Tough is tough period. Do you think because you study whatever it may be you have the upper hand over someone who has had no formal training??? Who's the troll?


Body conditioning and preparation of the natural weapons for use is essential, unless you just want to dance.  However, doing it without guidance and direction is a recipe for doing serious harm to yourself.  For example, for many years, people would deliberately break their knuckles to harden their fists.  Of course, they also ended up with arthritis, impaired hand function, and more.  Properly done, the hands can be conditioned without sacrificing utility and without crippling yourself down the road.  But to cavalierly suggest that someone, without an immediate prospect of proper training try to employ body hardening is irresponsible at best.  Some might even say malicious (think of the "evil sensei" in *Karate Kid III* having Daniel-san tear himself up as "training")...

You can't even be sure that you're conditioning the proper areas without a teacher's guidance; just on a basic punch, some styles use the first two knuckles, others use the bottom 3... and some use only the first or only the middle knuckle.  That's without getting into various extended knuckle fists...

Oh, and yes, depending on what I'm doing, I do train with pads, mouthpieces, cups and the like.  Last time I checked, I only got two eyes, one matched set of adult teeth, and so on.  We're learning more and more about the long term damage even a single concussion causes to the brain; mouthpieces are key factor in reducing or preventing concussion.  Somehow, I doubt you go full force, all the time, in all your training.  See... if you do that, one of two things happens.  Either you get broken up and can't train -- or your break up all your training partners and nobody wants to play with you.


----------



## Kavrae (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah... I'm all for self-strengthening, but body hardening techniques just seem archaic and harmful.  No thank you.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 22, 2010)

MOB said:


> Conditioning yourself has nothing to do with martial arts????? It sounds like you train with pads, cup, mouthpiece,etc.. Misconception of tough??? Tough is tough period. Do you think because you study whatever it may be you have the upper hand over someone who has had no formal training??? Who's the troll?


 
Occasionally I do train with a mouth piece and some gloves to keep from being injured.  I'll admitt that.  I think its a smart way of doing things.  Considering I am not trying to injure myself or my training partners, I think _some _equipment is smart.  To not have any equipment and go full contact or roll is putting your ego ahead of your health.  Not exactly smart, huh?

Now to conditioning the body...no, it isn't martial arts, not by itself.  I don't give 2 cents how many times you kick a banana tree, hit a brick, or flagelate yourself, it isn't teaching yourself how to fight.  This type of crap advice is only given as a joke or from the uninformed.  Worst part about it, a person can injure themselves doing such inane solo training like this.  You know what does train a person to fight?  Learning from a coach/instructure and DOING IT.  If you've never been in a fight or at the very least a serious sparring/rolling session you have no idea what fighting is about.  You may enjoy the fantasy of "being tough," but you aren't knowledgable about fighting.  Period.


----------



## geezer (Aug 22, 2010)

MOB said:


> Conditioning yourself has nothing to do with martial arts????? It sounds like you train with pads, cup, mouthpiece,etc.. Misconception of tough??? Tough is tough period. Do you think because you study whatever it may be you have the upper hand over someone who has had no formal training??? Who's the troll?



Hey, take these comments in a _positive_ light. Trolls are bad-*** tough mothers. Certainly your advice was great, but just too namby pamby. I'd suggest never wasting time with formal instruction. God knows why I did that. Huge waste of money and time!

Anyway I agree that conditioning and toughness are what's most important. For example, my older brother and his buddies began self-training at the age of 12 by making "broadswords" out of four foot lengths of 2x2 lumber. Then they padded up minimally with old hard hats and towels held in place with duct tape and proceeded to beat the living tar out of each other. It was a great training program, especially for kids, except that our overly protective parents made them quit after _one kid got a concussion and another broke his arm_.

So they went on to try jumping out of trees (anybody remember the opening scene of Ong Bak), leaping off roofs, having rock wars with slings (the real, "David and Goliath" style leather jobbies) and damn-it, every time a hid had to go to the hospital, the neighborhood parents shut them down. _What's with that????_

So anyway, you could give _that_ approach a try. The jumping off a roof thing could be a good place to start. Be careful, and don't try anything over five stories high for the first week. Soon you'll be tough enough to be tackling twenty and thirty story drops. Or have someone shoot you with ball bearings from a good strong sling-shot.  From there it's a short step to being able to handle low-caliber bullets. Eventually you'll be tough enough to handle an armor piercing shell from a fifty-caliber. I know because I saw it in a movie... was it _"The Hulk"_? Don't remember. Anyway history backs me up. The Chinese did the same thing during the _Boxer Rebellion_, and so did the Sioux "Ghost Dancers" at _Wounded Knee_. Worked great for them.

Oh, wait a minute. _They all died._ Sorry. Nevermind.


----------

